

Show HN: My weekend project githero.es is retired and is now open-source - iamclovin
http://github.com/arunthampi/githeroes

======
iamclovin
There are some interesting PG tricks and is a good starting point for people
new to Rails 3.1 (with Bootstrap/SASS/CoffeeScript)

